# Royal Breeding Q



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Excuse the possible stupid question

If breeding royals, does it matter if Morph 1 is female and Morph 2 is male, or visa versa? Do you get a better/different clutch outcome depending which morph is female or male?


----------



## Toonami (Mar 18, 2008)

I really don't think it matters, i have never read anything to suggest either sex carry stronger genes. Most people buy according to their breeding plans, a male with more genetic potential can be put with more females resulting in more variation and inevitably more young, but a genetically strong female can only really breed once per a season really


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There are specific cases such as the 'desert' (in which females are infertile) and banana (where you get 'male makers' (where about 90% of the banana's it sires are male) and 'female makers' (vice versa), when you might want to carefully consider which sex you buy.

However, in most 'normal' cases, it makes no difference at all which mutation/gene/trait is carried by which gender.

Male pied x female mojave het pied will have exactly the same odds as a female pied x male mojave het pied


:2thumb:


The only thing you have to think about is long term plans if you are breeding at any sort of scale is which gender will give the best return.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Something that is worth considering, especially with recessive genes is that ideally you want the female to be the visual recessive. 

For example if you wanted to produce an Albino Mojave and brought a female albino and a male Mojave you could hold back a male Mojave het Albino from the first breeding for a shot at albino mojaves the next season rather than having to wait up to 3 seasons for a female Mojave het Albino to be up to breeding size.


----------



## JayR (Jul 11, 2011)

As above for recessives, sometimes it's ideal to have a powerhouse male to pass around multiple females too


----------

